#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: Difference between Cause & effect and Control Narratives

## vikkoo7

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: Difference between Cause & effect and Control Narratives

----------


## dearkd

Dear Vikkoo,

what you are mentoning is right.

Want to add that, sometimes ESD logic is extended to complex interlock narratives too.

----------


## Amani

Dear Vikkoo,

yes that's right.

----------

